

Entire U.S. Stealth Fighter Fleet Grounded - canistr
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/08/entire-u-s-stealth-fighter-fleet-grounded/

======
bahman2000
We still have the stealth bombers though, right?

~~~
sliverstorm
Sort of? No more FA117 or SR71, but the B2 is still in service.

~~~
cycojesus
With a note that the SR71 was a semi-stealthy reconnaissance plane, not a
bomber. I don't think it was actually that stealthy given that it was shot at
regularly, it just flew high and fast enough to get out without harm.

~~~
ebrenes
From my understanding of stealth technology (which I must admit is fairly
limited), the radar cross-section is merely reduced not eliminated completely.
So they could still be detected it was just that the plane might be confused
with other common interference. However, I assume in the case of the SR-71,
the planes were flying so fast to begin with there was no confusing them for
anything, despite of the reduced radar-cross section.

------
sukuriant
Why are we hearing about this in a public magazine? Shouldn't this be need-to-
know information?

~~~
Terretta
If I operated a fleet of stealth fighters, this is what I'd tell people too.

"Nope, that blip can't be a stealth fighter, they're all grounded."

